# Nice Pre War Huffman AirFlyte



## Flat Tire (May 24, 2008)

I seen this bike about a month ago and didnt buy it, ever since a voice in my head has been saying "your an idiot if you dont go get that bike!" haha....so I went and got it the other day, man its nice. Guy I got it from canned the original light,,,he said it was too corroded...which is hard to believe from the condition of the rest of the bike...looking at some scans I got from Scott I think it may be a 1941, the kickstand is not welded on. 

Matching US Chain Tread 400 tires
Persons seat
Delta horn button
Wald pedals

Serial # looked like an upside down C then 9960


----------



## Flat Tire (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Flat Tire (May 24, 2008)




----------



## imfastareyou (May 24, 2008)

what a peach! nice bike.

I bet the old batteries leaked and ate out the bottom of the light.... it happens.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 24, 2008)

Very nice! Sometimes it pays to listen to that little voice in your head. Glad it was still available...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2008)

it is beautiful! I love the frame accents. it is flattering to think someone is listening to me ramble on. here is the picture from the 1941 catalog, it is a little different from yours, yours may be a 1942. as they got closer to the war, the trussrods may have been left off the options list, or being an AirFlyte it may be a slightly different model. if 1941 yours would have been a Deluxe Special model as the regular models were set up for the bigger tank, in 1942 the smaller tank like yours was the standard. anyway here is the picture.
Scott


----------



## Oldbikes (May 24, 2008)

Nice clean bike, thanks for sharing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Flat Tire (May 25, 2008)

Hey Scott, The scans I have for 1941 show a Model 53 like mine, with no truss rods,,,,,only difference is the paint scheme.......thats what I  figured it was........

Also I had an old delta light with housepaint, so I sanded it down.. and I already had a can of Almond spray paint....not the best match but better than that repop light that was on it....I'll post a pic this afternoon..


----------



## Flat Tire (May 25, 2008)

*much better*

Heres the light I added, its a top load and embossed 'Delta' on the top,,,much better than that other thing


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 25, 2008)

two things, first the light looks much better!!!! you can't tell from the photo that the color might not be a perfect match. second you are right the model 53 is a perfect match, I don't know how I didn't see it too. all the bikes I have been able to afford have been junkers needing full restore so I am jealous of your find. I would take off the original tires and get some new ones put the old ones on a shelf in a hefty bag in a cool place and ride the bike all over the place! here is the picture of the model 53 for those who don't have the catalog.
Scott


----------

